# Tire gel



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

What do you think is the better tire gel - Meguiars hot shine high gloss tire gel or Meguiars gold class endurance high gloss tire gel?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use endurance,it works well enough for me.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

I used gold class endurance high gloss from Meguiar's


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Endurance high gloss for me.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

megs endurance for me :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94364

same my quastion!?


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

megs endurance or cg new look trim


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another vote for Endurance or CG New Look Trim Gel


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

hot shine - endurance is crap and has been taken off the market in Australia


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't like either, and Endurance even less because last time I checked it was still loaded with petroleum distillates, which is a big no-no for long term safe tyre care.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i really dislike endurance gel. its just so messy to apply and it never lasts that long.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

hot shine has petroleum distillates too

I am going to return to Wolfgang black diamond. the best gel yet for durability and dry to the touch finish and without solvents or distillates


----------



## RcH (Apr 10, 2007)

Hot shine is awful, the endurance stuff is ok but messy. Better off looking at Blackfire tyre gel or possibly the AS stuff (not a fan myself but others like it).


----------



## JayDee (Jan 12, 2008)

Blackfire long lasting tyre gel FTW


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

JayDee said:


> Blackfire long lasting tyre gel FTW


its FAR to expensive for what it is though i used to have a contact in the states that shipped several over a month incl other bits  but the £-$ is rubbih just now.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CG New Look Trim Gel is much nicer and actually outlasts Megs 'Endurance'.

I've yet to find a tyre dressing that really impresses me. Megs Hot Shine looks great, but has poor durability.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't like Megs endurance at all, got half a bottle sitting in the basement and thats where it will stay. Like above, I have not found a dressing that impresses me either. Sad. Im going to try solvent gels next


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Worth looking at AG's Tyre Dressing, its a liquid and MF pad helps to spread it evenly.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Another vote for Blackfire here.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Is this the right CG Trim gel for the wheels ?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=143&added=1


----------



## nwmlarge (Oct 30, 2006)

i've found endurance to be the best of a few i have tried.
coupled with the foam applicator with the plastic handle it is a dream to use.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

+1 for CG New Look Trim Gel


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Has anyone tried this stuff?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JORGENS-TIRE-...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

that is another CG's rebranded label


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

That's exactly what I was thinking.

I was wondering if the cheaper price was due to the brand name and not the quality of the product in the bottle.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

bluebro said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> I was wondering if the cheaper price was due to the brand name and not the quality of the product in the bottle.


Yes, I agee with you, i used meg endurance gel and water based tire dressing from local hypermart. Value for money.


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

We have just tried Cartec vinyl, it gives a nice as new look without being tacky, not sure about durability yet, but the first impressions are good


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

+1 for CG New Look Trim Gel.

Best i've used so far, for both tyres(applying as much as required) and trim(as long as you buff off).

Amazing that it has 2 uses and its awesome for both! :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

As I don't like shiney tyres I've recently been just using 303. Gives a matt finish and lasts as long as most.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Blackfire is THE tyre gel to have...for low profile tyres.

For balloons, any spray dressing is good, but they don't last long.

At the end of the day, it isn't an issue if a product deteriorates the rubber, as you will change your tyres before they destroy the life. IMO of course.


----------

